# σύσταση, παρατήρηση



## Ambrose (Jul 18, 2008)

Πώς θα το πούμε αυτό στα Αγγλικά;

π.χ. "παρά τις επανειλημμένες μας συστάσεις..."
"του έγινε παρατήρηση/σύσταση να μην..."

Όλα όσα βρίσκω στα λεξικά είτε έχουν υπερβολικά αρνητική σημασία, είτε το αντίθετο. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι υπάρχει μια πολύ ωραία Αγγλική λέξη/έκφραση γι' αυτό, η οποία όμως δεν μου έρχεται (στην άκρη της γλώσσας μου είναι).

HELP!


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 18, 2008)

Despite repeated recommendations (πιο ουδέτερο)/warnings (αρνητικό).


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

Από το δεύτερο παράδειγμα φαίνεται ότι και το πρώτο μπορεί να παίζει. Δηλαδή να μην είναι π.χ. exhortations, αλλά να είναι warnings (in spite of our repeated warnings).
Και στο δεύτερο: He was warned against ~ing.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 18, 2008)

Ναι, αυτό είναι warnings, αλλά έψαχνα τρόπο να το πω λίγο με το "γάντι". Δηλ. το suggestion/recommendation είναι πολύ ουδέτερο (μπορεί να είναι και θετικό), ενώ το warning μου φαίνεται αρκετά αρνητικό γι' αυτό το context...


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

Αν πρέπει να ακολουθήσει άρνηση, δεν θα μπορούσες να το πεις πολύ ευγενικά με το:
in spite of our repeated requests that you (should) not...


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 18, 2008)

Μμμμ, κάπως έτσι νομίζω κι εγώ, γιατί δεν βλέπω άλλη λύση...

Ευχαριστώ και τους δύο :)


----------



## Philip (Jul 18, 2008)

loosely, also, advic_e and advise. Despite my advice ... he was advised (not) to_ .. κλπ κ.λ.π. κλ.π


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks, Philip


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 18, 2008)

*caution*





 –noun 
1.alertness and prudence in a hazardous situation; care; wariness: Landslides ahead—proceed with caution. 
2.a warning against danger or evil; anything serving as a warning: By way of caution, he told me the difficulties I would face. 
3.Informal. a person or thing that astonishes or causes mild apprehension: She's a caution. The way he challenges your remarks is a caution. 
–verb (used with object) 
4.to give warning to; advise or urge to take heed. 
–verb (used without object) 
5.to warn or advise: The newspapers caution against overoptimism.


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 18, 2008)

Για το "του έγινε παρατήρηση/σύσταση να μην..." ίσως θα μπορούσες να πεις "he was admonished":

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/admonish


----------

